# Ewe with discharge post lambing



## Mpwelch50 (Oct 12, 2020)

I have an older ewe that had twins yesterday. They were up and nursing and she was eating and passed all afterbirth. She did have more bleeding than I thought was normal but seemed ok. This morning she is listless and has an ugly discharge. Fever of 104. Won’t eat. Nasty diarrhea. I gave her Jumpstart, 2 cc Pen G and some B12 while I wait on vet to call. We weighed the lambs at birth so we can track their intake. Discharge is dark and foul. Any thoughts?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Oct 12, 2020)

How big is she? 2ml of penicillin doesn’t seem like a big enough dose.

Does the discharge stink? I’d be hitting her hard with antibiotics. Ask your vet about a uterine bolus, although you may be able to find some at your feed store.

Did you check inside her for another lamb that could be dead?


----------

